# Colchester 12" (4820?) faded gear diagram on threading head



## Rick670 (Oct 16, 2017)

Just picked up a colchester 600 12 inch lathe. The diagram on the front of the machine showing the gear placement for "L" is not readable. I have the manual but the photo isn't zoomed enough to see the gear numbers. Can anyone help? The photo is from the manual. Also anyone know the model of this lathe? Bottom of the manual on each page says CLC/4820/1181/2-5C so I'm guessing it's a 4820. How would you rate this machine? Thanks.


----------

